# Grand Pass Trout and Reds



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Ventured out with my buddy on his new boat on the 3rd and had fun catching white trout near Grand Pass south of Pass Christian, MS. Decided to venture a little further south into the islands and found some nice grass beds full of reds. Managed to hook a 24" and at 29.5". My buddy (Shooter Chief) managed to hook 3 more. All in all it was a great day and the weather was perfect.


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Great post, thanks for pictures. I would love to get back over there and some fishing one of these days....... Thanks Again


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

Beautiful redfish!


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Was a nice day wasn't it mackman? You need to finish your degree so we can fish together more often.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice catch!


----------

